# $500.00 Bracket Race Aug 7th at TSS Hobbies



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

:wave:$500.00 1/24 Bracket Drag Race at TSS Hobbies Aug 7th 
min 150 cars for pay out.
Racing at 4pm
Entry $4.00 per car ($2.00 buy back, buy backs unmlimited)
Also Index Racing
1.090 and .990 
$4.00 Entry with 50% payout

Open Track from 12-3. 

TSS Hobbies
2055 Rawsonville Rd
Belleville, MI 48111
734-487-8410
www.tsshobbies.com


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

Bill, how many guys are you getting on a regular Saturday night, over the summer? 


We want to take Harry out of town to go racing before the regular season starts.

-Elliot


----------

